# Demande d'aide pour iBook G4... problème de ventilo



## African Yeti (9 Juin 2007)

Bonjour tous !

J'ai h&#226;te d'avoir votre r&#233;ponse... c'est que je suis un peu dans la merde avec mon mac plant&#233;.

La b&#234;te: un Ibook G4 12" achet&#233; en novembre 2005... donc qui n'est plus sous garantie !
J'ai d&#233;j&#224; eu un probl&#232;me en septembre 2006 (donc encore sous garantie &#224; cette &#233;poque l&#224 qui m'a valu un remplacement de carte m&#232;re au SAV (si j'ai bien compris &#231;a provoquait des Kernel Panic).

Mais la garantie &#233;tant finie, maintenant faut que je me d&#233;mmerde comme un grand... sachant que je bidouille un peu.

En quoi consiste le plantage: Ecran bloqu&#233; sur "Veuillez red&#233;marrer votre ordinateur... " vous savez le truc avec panneau sens interdit et qui fait tr&#232;s peur... Ce panneau s'affichant spontan&#233;ment soit au d&#233;marrage, soit dans l'OS, au bout de quelques temps.

J'ai fait un AHT qui n'a rien signal&#233; de probl&#233;matique, j'ai reformat&#233; et r&#233;install&#233; Mac OSX sans que &#231;a ne change rien... et remarquant que &#231;a chauffait beaucoup j'ai un peu devin&#233; que c'&#233;tait surement le ventilo qui &#233;tait en panne.

J'ai donc tout d&#233;mont&#233;, et en effet j'observe que le ventilo situ&#233; juste en dessous de la charni&#232;re de l'&#233;cran (donc affili&#233; au processeur si mon observation est bonne) NE TOURNE PAS... et en gros j'aimerais qu'on me dise si "c'est normal, il ne tourne qu'&#224; certains moments" ou si "ton ventilo est foutu vieux, change-le". Et pour la deuxi&#232;me r&#233;ponse qu'on m'explique comment s&#233;parer le ventilateur de ce qu'il ventile... personnellement j'ai pas trouv&#233; de vis. 
Et enfin si toujours il faut le changer, o&#249; m'en procurer ? quel mod&#232;le ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## daffyb (9 Juin 2007)

premi&#232;re r&#233;ponse : le ventilateur ne tourne que tr&#232;s rarement...


----------



## spooner67 (9 Juin 2007)

moi je pense qu'il faut le jeter par la fenêtre...

Au niveau ventillateur, sur le modèle Ibook, ils ne tournent quasiment jamais. De temps en temps quand l'ordi travaille beaucoup, il ventille un bon coup, d'ailleurs avec l'été qui revient, il le fait de plus en plus souvent.

Maintenant, peut être ques les ventillos ont tout de même un mouvement de rotation permanant. Celà expliquerai le léger souffle que l'on entend, mais rien de comparable avec celui fait en période de ventillation. 

Toujours est-il qu'il existe un petit logiciel nommé : G4FanControl
tu le trouvera ici : http://www.andreafabrizi.it/g4fancontrol-gui-download/

il te permet de regler la température critique de déclanchement des ventilos.
Teste le sur ton Ibook et tu vera de suite si ils sont morts ou pas.

Si c'est le cas, cherche sur ifixit, y'a peut être quelque chose sur le remplacement de ventilos.

A plus et bonne chance,
Spooner67


----------



## spooner67 (9 Juin 2007)

d&#233;cidement, on en trouve des choses avec notre ami Google.

http://www.ifixit.com/iBook-Parts/iBook-G4-12-Inch-1-2-1-33-GHz-Fan/IF183-020

Pour 20 dollars, un nouveau ventilo tout beau.


et y'a m&#234;me le guide d'installation : (qui dit installation, dit aussi d&#233;montage de l'ancien, ce qui r&#233;pond &#224; une autre de tes questions)

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Mac/iBook-G4-12-Inch/Fan/83/7


...
Mais bon, maintenant, teste quand m&#234;me tes ventilos avant de les changer...


----------



## African Yeti (9 Juin 2007)

Ok merci jvais tenter ça dès que tantôt


----------



## African Yeti (10 Juin 2007)

Flûte, G4FanControl s'allume pas chez moi... je clique dessus, y'a l'icône en bas qui rebondit et elle s'arrête de rebondir et disparaît...


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Juin 2007)

Sa vient surement de ton iBook car il fonctionne tr&#232;s bien sur le mien


----------



## spooner67 (11 Juin 2007)

Alors est ce que cela veut dire que G4FanControl lors du lancement cherche à initialiser les ventilateurs ou quelque chose du genre, et comme chez toi African Yeti, apparemment le problème viendrait des ventillos qui sont HS, le programme n'arrivait donc pas à se lancer....

tout cela fait beaucoup de suposition.
Je ne suis de loin pas assez calé (même pas du tout d'ailleurs) pour savoir comment fonctionne le programme en question. Il faudrait demander au créateur, ou a un gars qui touche un peu à l'info (d'ailleurs Mr Yéti, t'es censé avoir des bases la dedans non ??)...

Affaire à suivre. 

+
Spooner67


----------



## African Yeti (11 Juin 2007)

Affaire à suivre au SAV :s au moins pour un diagnostic, après on verra pour le remplacement de la pièce défectueuse...

La piste du ventilo s'est pas mal éloignée suite à ma discussion avec Mr le technicien de chez BeMac... surtout que avec du recul je vois que c'est pas toujours trop chaud quand ça plante.


----------



## African Yeti (22 Juin 2007)

Verdict du SAV: Encore la carte m&#232;re qui est morte... remplacement 690&#8364;... autant dire que je laisse tomber. Ca fait chier pour un ordi de 1 an et demi d'&#226;ge, deux fois de suite la carte m&#232;re qui grille. Plus jamais Apple pour moi. D'ailleurs plus jamais d'ordi, j'ai claqu&#233; 1000&#8364; dans le vent pour ce truc, que j'ai m&#234;me pas encore rembours&#233;s &#224; mes cr&#233;diteurs. Et l&#224; j'ai pas de quoi en racheter un, m&#234;me d'occase.

Donc &#224; moins que quelqu'un puisse me vendre &#224; tr&#232;s bas prix une carte m&#232;re de Ibook G4 12" 1,33 Ghz, je me verrai oblig&#233; de foutre au rebut cette merde.


----------



## philgoudhuoda (23 Juin 2007)

Ne le balance pas comme ça ton joli ibook! je suis prêt à te rembourser les frais si tu me l'envoie, quelque soit l'état! je peux le faire "valoriser" cad recycler proprement!
hésite pas à me joindre pour qu'on voie ça!


----------



## Tam.Tam (23 Juin 2007)

Ouai....écologie...

Bref je te conseille personellement avant que tu envois ton ibook à la poubelle ou à des soit disant "recycleur" de revendre écran, disque dur, lecteur cd ... bref tout sauf la carte mère sur ebay. Ta facil moyen d'en tirer 300!

@+


----------



## spooner67 (24 Juin 2007)

Oui avant de tout jeter par la fenetre, cherche un peu sur diff&#233;rents forum pour essayer de retrouver une carte m&#232;re. Avec un peu de chance, t'as moyen d'en trouver une pas trop trop ch&#232;re.

Sinon, c'est pas de bol pour ta m&#233;saventure avec ton Ibook. C'est bien dommage que cela te d&#233;goute de la marque &#224; la Pomme...

Bonne chance pour la suite.
Spooner67.

EDIT : voil&#224; un peu ce que l'on trouve en cherchant : a aprofondir

http://www.macbidouille.com/annonces/detail.php?siteid=28958
http://www.macbidouille.com/annonces/detail.php?siteid=28389


----------



## African Yeti (26 Juin 2007)

Sympa... je m'y plongerai.
Merci pour l'info !


----------



## macsmax (30 Juin 2007)

Salut African Yeti
Est ce que tu peux me dire comment on branche le disque dur sur la carte m&#232;re de l'ibook G4 1,33 Ghz, car j'ai eu un probl&#232;me similaire au tien, j'ai trouv&#233; une carte m&#232;re, mais je crois qu'avec le temps j'ai perdu quelques pi&#232;ces et j'arrive pas &#224; remonter mon hdd sur ma carte m&#232;re j'ai l'impression qu'il manque quelque chose, si tu as une photo &#231;a me rendrait service.
Merci d'avance


----------



## huexley (30 Juin 2007)

macsmax a dit:


> Salut African Yeti
> Est ce que tu peux me dire comment on branche le disque dur sur la carte mère de l'ibook G4 1,33 Ghz, car j'ai eu un problème similaire au tien, j'ai trouvé une carte mère, mais je crois qu'avec le temps j'ai perdu quelques pièces et j'arrive pas à remonter mon hdd sur ma carte mère j'ai l'impression qu'il manque quelque chose, si tu as une photo ça me rendrait service.
> Merci d'avance



Cela depends de ton modele, sur certains, c est une nappe en plastique orange qui se fixe sur le connecteur IDE puis passe sous le disque pour se fixer de l'autre coté de la carte mère, sur d autre il s agit d un connecteur en plastique gris foncé qui se place entre le connecteur IDE du disque et un connecteur specifique sur la carte mère qui est noir.


----------



## rizoto (30 Juin 2007)

Regarde de ce coté, il y a pas mal de photos


----------



## huexley (30 Juin 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Regarde de ce coté, il y a pas mal de photos



C est un modele de 2004 sur ces photos Sur celle-ci c'est la cuvée 2005


----------



## AppleSpirit (20 Février 2010)

Bonjour à vous

en fait moi j'ai juste une petite curiosité. Je voudrais simplement savoir ce qu'il en est du ventilateur du ibook G4 avant que la température n'atteigne un certain seuil. Est-ce qu'il tourne, ne serait-ce que lentement ? Ou il ne tourne pas du tout ? En d'autres termes, lorsque la température est par exemple de 45 ou 50 degrés, est-ce qu'il tourne quand-même un peu ce ventilateur ? Ou il est à l'arrêt total ?

istat pro me marque 0 rpm, mais je me suis dit que peut-être il ne "capte" pas ce type d'information sur un ordinateur aussi "ancien" que le ibook G4.


----------



## daffyb (20 Février 2010)

Le ventilateur d'un iBook ne tourne pas en temps normal.


----------



## AppleSpirit (20 Février 2010)

ok

C'est là qu'on se dit que ces ibook étaient de sacrées bêtes. Quand je pense que les ventilateurs des macbook démarrent à 2'000 tours minute dès qu'on les allume... Et je ne parle même pas du macbook blanc dont le ventilateur vous casse les oreilles tellement il tourne vite dès qu'on consulte une simple page web contenant quelques animations flash.


----------

